
Remove Richard Stallman (Thread) - kgraves
https://twitter.com/sarahmei/status/1172283772428906496
======
dontletmeup
this all incredibly reminds me of being an obnoxious 20yo forum poster who
wanted to nitpick controversial topics to show off how deep and smart i was,
with no regard for how it might affect other people

extremely embarrassing that rms hasn't grown out of that

------
chmaynard
Also here:

[https://threadreaderapp.com/thread/1172283772428906496.html](https://threadreaderapp.com/thread/1172283772428906496.html)

~~~
seapunk
Also here without ads and fake news rabbit holes:

[https://threader.app/thread/1172283772428906496](https://threader.app/thread/1172283772428906496)

